# Roman Marines, what I've done so far



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello!

As some of you may recall, a long time ago I created a topic outlining what I planned to do regarding a roman themed space marine army. Well, it's a lot of work, but now that midterm exams are done with I actually have some time to do some work on them!

Here are enough pieces to make 5 marines.










Here's my commander so far (no chariot yet...)










And the most recent addition to my planned army: the Ballista (counts-as vindicator). Ballistacator? Hm...










Well, that's it so far. I'll probably make a project log or something when I get a bit more work done.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

I like the use of the Roman shields as combat shields, and the head-crests. The _"Ballisticator"_ on the other hand...

I can't decide if it's the most ridiculous or the most brilliant thing I've seen on the internet this week [and I've seen the frog and the monkey!]...

+rep for the originality of the idea alone! Can't wait to see some of them painted up.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

You need some little roman gladius style swords. Whats the greenstuff on their chest? Its hard to make it out in those photos


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks! And sorry, I couldn't get the Marine pieces in the photo to stay upright. The greenstuff imitates this style of armour:










Oh and no worries, the sergeants will have gladius swords. k:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The marines look great can't wait to seem them put together.
The tank makes it hard to take the army seriously.


----------



## jonkey (Apr 30, 2009)

do not like the tank either...
think i really like the other ideas..
i hope you make the chariot 40k style...
so that the horses are 2 marine bikes ...


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback!

I agree, the tank is silly. But, I have a bad habit of making armies that can't be taken seriously (serious stuff is no fun)! :laugh: Personally, I thought it was an interesting conversion, though maybe I'm still thinking in 'ork mode...'

The chariots will hover, because I'm to lazy to buy horses. That said, I just got some plasticard today, so the chariot is on its way.

Thanks again, and C&C are always appreciated.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

couldnt you use a 'gun platform thing' as a 'counts as vindicator'? 

which codex are you gonna use? just the vannila one?

you could use scout bikes as out riders on horses or something

proper wings on the assault troops though, all classical style 

(you know if you do something i dont like i'm gonna rob your idea right  )

OH and +rep, love the idea


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Some good work there. How long did the GS stuff take? I can see a lot of work needed to make this army.

Not sure about the count as vindicator. My eyes say Noooooo, but my brain says, not a bad idea, just needs tweaking a little and how do they reload?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Marines look badass..... tank looks retarded, no offense. It just looks goofy as hell. However, I can appreciate the work that went into it.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

humakt said:


> Some good work there. How long did the GS stuff take? I can see a lot of work needed to make this army.
> 
> Not sure about the count as vindicator. My eyes say Noooooo, but my brain says, not a bad idea, just needs tweaking a little and how do they reload?


It took a couple days of greenstuffing to do those 5, but I only planned on doing 5 to start out with. I probably could have done more in that time.

The tank was literally something I thought up as I went along design-wise. I have no clue how it reloads . Originally I just wanted to make it a big artillery piece with a few marines pushing it around, but then it would be difficult to actually call it a 'tank,' especially one with AV13. I had most of a vindicator kit just lying around anyway (I needed some of the pieces for my vostroyan Leman Russ), so I decided to use it. It'll look better when it's painted I'm sure, and I have added on a bit since that pic was taken.

On a side note, I made that chariot for my commander (who now has no place in my army list, so he's really just there for looks). I don't have access to a camera right now though, so you can probable expect pics next week sometime. Maybe it'll even be painted. k:

Oh, and I'm just using the vanilla marine codex, if you're wondering.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Sternguard can use PW/SS right?


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I believe Vanguard can, but I won't be using them. If I actually used that many stormshields... that would add up. They're just there for decoration.

The terminators I plan on making, on the other hand, will indeed have storm shields. I think I'll make bigger ones though.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

I actually kind of like the tank, I think if you replaced the ballista bolt with a tank turret and maybe made the bow part a little smaller it would look even better. At least the motif would look nice painted on the tank itself.


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

I like the tank...


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

I love the tank idea, my counts as SW's have a similar feel, in that they are 'stuck' in their barbaric ways, its the only way I could justify SM cavalry in my head. 
I wanted to do something similar but l just plain got lazy at the end of that project.

All you really need to do is tone it down a bit and the ballisticator will be awesome. I suggest shortening the 'bow' part of the balista and adding a repeater box like the one on this crossbow.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/spettro9/402140470/

Great work all around though.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

lol yay, some positive feedback for the tank! 

Well, after fighting with photobucket for the past hour or so, I finally got some images uploaded (darn dial-up!). So, here they are:

First, a couple more shots of the tank.









(Yes, that's an old paintbrush )










I added on a few things, like the lights and the shields on the sides. Thought they made it a bit more interesting (if it needed to be any more 'interesting' to begin with!).

I guess I could tone it down a bit, but that's not really my style. Besides, those monolith parts work so well as a 'bow.'

And, here's the chariot with the commander inside for scale. It isn't quite done (still waiting for some engines), but it's close.










I guess this also gives you a slightly better view of the commander. That first pic of him wasn't that great.

Well, that's it for now. Final exams are coming up, so work might be a bit slower on these guys in the near future. By the end of December I plan on having a good couple squads of troops finished though.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I actually think the tank looks pretty cool and the commander's chest plate fits really well. Could we have some close up shots of the regular marines?


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

i have to say i think that they all look inspired. i absolutley love your tank. its probably one of the most creative conversions i've seen in a while.

well done and i look forward to seeing your army grow.


----------



## thisisaguard111 (Oct 20, 2010)

dare i ask but, what are the rhino going to look like?


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks!

Well, I was originally going to make some rhinos out of marines in the 'tesudo' battle formation, but since each one would have to be made of at least 9 or 10 marines... I quickly abandoned that idea. It's a footslogger army now with a couple Ballistacators to back it up.

I got the ballistacator and the commander primed today, so pics will be arriving sometime in the next couple days.


----------

